

Smart Luggage Hacked – A detailed component level review - zaidmo
http://travpacker.com/smart-luggage-hacked/

======
zaidmo
After researching the topic for a few weeks I've just published an article
that answers: What components make up smart luggage? Is it worth it? How to
hack your own?

Let me know if you need any clarification (I'll try my best).

I was a bit afraid to post my article on Hacker News as BlueSmart is a
Y-Combinator backed project. Please note that I fully respect their efforts.

